# Kimu-Kimu, the Polydactyl Kitten



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

My kitty named Kimu-Kimu (pronounced "KEE-moo KEE-moo") is so photogenic! Me, not so much...

































He has 25 toes, but I don't think you can tell in these pictures...I'll have to take some pics of his extra digits while he's sleeping! Kimu-Kimu is my first real pet, so you can imagine how in love with him I am. 

Oh, and here's a better pic of me--though I look like I just stepped out of the Twilight Zone. 









I can't wait to upload pics of my Halloween costume--I used Kimu-Kimu as a source of inspiration. I'm gonna be a Vampire Cat Callgirl!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Too funny!  And we'll have to have a Hallowe'en Costume photo thread!

Betsy


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

That's a fabulous idea!  I second it.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Beautiful baby.  I do like cats, they don't like me so much and my DH does not like them at all - so it is a 2 dog house for us.


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Beautiful baby. I do like cats, they don't like me so much and my DH does not like them at all - so it is a 2 dog house for us.


Thank you!  I'm very proud of him (though he is The Devil Himself at times).

We're getting a dog sometime next year or the year after, though I have to say, I'm a bit wary--dogs don't seem to warm to me too well. I'm a cat person all the way.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh I like cats but lost the vote and so we have a dog. Cute cat - enjoy the fun
sylvia



I got to learn to look at my spelling


----------



## Jane Bled (Sep 2, 2009)

ak rain said:


> Oh I like cats but lost the vote and so we have a dog. Cute cat - enjoy the fun
> sylvia


That doesn't seem fair! You can't have both? A shame! 

Thank you, I'm enjoying him more than I ever thought I would! I love him to pieces.


----------

